# That word, "diet" (and some others)



## saucywench (Jun 28, 2007)

I started to respond to another thread when, halfway through, I realized that some of my thoughts were best suited for a new thread altogether.

Below is the excerpt, and my ensuing response. The question I want to pose is--what is your interpretation of the word *diet*? What thoughts or feelings does it conjure up for you?



spiderman said:


> ...just today we had a fight over her on again off again weight loss *obsession*.





> Main Entry: *ob·ses·sion*
> 
> 
> Pronunciation: äb-'se-sh&n, &b-
> ...


This term is key, regardless of the topic of contention, regardless of...anything. Note the negatives in the definition of the word. Anything that may develop into or result in an obsession hardly seems like a good thing.

I touched on this in a thread a whille back. My response had something to do with the feeling of liberation from giving up dieting (dieting in the sense as it is popularly known). I can't tell you when I made that decision--certainly it was before I found Dimensions, as, even prior to all of the things that I have learned as part of this community, I was still struck by the absurdity of things like weighing your meals on a scale, weighing your body on a scale, whipping out the tape measure on a regular basis, etc. I guess my primary thought with regard to people who engage in such practices was, "This is insane." I know _I _certainly felt crazy the rare times that I would embark on a "diet." The focus on the weighing, the measuring, was just so--_intense--_in that it seems to override other aspects of a person's life, tipping things out of balance.

It's a shame that the word "diet" has lost its primary (see below) meaning, as it has been appropriated by the weight loss industry to instill fear and self-doubt within those who may already be lacking in the self-esteem department, thus making the players megabucks. 

While it is one thing to want to modify your life in a way that truly benefits you, it seems to me that most diets and/or weight-loss efforts are initiated out of fear. I think industry marketing efforts of the last several decades prove that. Fear should never be a motivating factor, unless it is _personal _fear of diminished health--not what your loved one will do or think if you don't do X, Y, or Z--that's psychological extortion and intimidation.



> Main Entry: *1di·et*
> 
> 
> Pronunciation: 'dI-&t
> ...


 
Definitions *a *and *b* seem perfectly within the realm of normal and balanced. Definition *c* is certainly plausible, as well, as long as "special" means "pretty damned good" and "psychologically and medically sane" reason. We then come to definition *d*, which is the term as it is most commonly known today. The etymology behind the word indicates it to mean "manner of living." Erm...I forgot where I was going with this. I think my overall point is that, from my view, the word diet has become bastardized, and the practice (as is commonly and currently understood) has been adopted by throngs of neurotic and insecure people. Maybe I'm over-generalizing; maybe not. I think I'd like to hear from people like Tina and Megan who (if I've read and understood correctly) have been and/or are dieting in a sane and sensible fashion, who have or are incorporating positive and healthful changes to their lives--without it becoming an obsession, without it distorting any other aspect of their lives--more in keeping with the "good" sense of the term "diet".


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm probably a weirdo in this sense, but the word "diet" to me means just what it should, your general method of nutrition. 

To me it does not automatically mean "trying to lose weight."


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 28, 2007)

saucywench said:


> Definitions *a *and *b* I think my overall point is that, from my view, the word diet has become bastardized, and the practice (as is commonly and currently understood) has been adopted by throngs of neurotic and insecure people. Maybe I'm over-generalizing; maybe not. I think I'd like to hear from people like Tina and Megan who (if I've read and understood correctly) have been and/or are dieting in a sane and sensible fashion, who have or are incorporating positive and healthful changes to their lives--without it becoming an obsession, without it distorting any other aspect of their lives--more in keeping with the "good" sense of the term "diet".



You may have wanted to hear from somebody sane, but you got me. I don't think the word itself has been bastardized so much as taken on a different meaning to people with different personality traits: sane people diet sanely, insane people diet insanely. The reason Tina and Megan have impressed you (and me) as eminently sane is because they are accepting and compassionate towards their bodies and are primarily trying to live in a healthy and sustainable manner. Many people who diet in sense d, however, are trying to control their bodies and force them into a preconceived mold: it's not about food, it's about power. And it's not about living in a particular way so much as achieving a desired result: the body becomes a thing outside oneself that is threatening and has to be subdued. And as you note, the diet industry, keenly aware of a chance to make money, does all it can to promote this attitude.
My .02: dieting in sense d is like road rage: it is a symptom of unwholesome social values that cause individuals to develop an unsustainable view of themselves and the world and to be frustrated when the world fails to operate according to the view they have learned to accept.:bow:


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Jun 29, 2007)

The minute I hear or see the word "diet," I think deprivation, sacrifice, misery, and "get the hell off my back." The thought of measuring food, documenting every calorie and eliminating entire food groups (i.e., no-fat or no-carb or all-cabbage-soup, etc.) just makes steam come outta my ears a la Yosemite Sam. The obsession with dieting has been so jammed down our collective throats as a society that I automatically rebel against it. My weight and eating habits may end up killing me, but at least I enjoyed my time.


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 2, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I'm probably a weirdo in this sense, but the word "diet" to me means just what it should, your general method of nutrition.
> 
> To me it does not automatically mean "trying to lose weight."



I agree with Waxwing... to me it doesnt mean "trying to lose weight"... I mean, I'm rather skinny, and once in a while I go on "diet", if i've been eating to little healthy food... even having a exercisse plan I still go on a diet cuz I think eating junk food all the time its bad... and I dont go on with those "model type" diets, you know, the ones who make you feel hungry all day, starving, loose three pounds, and then when you leave it, gain six... I mean, healthy ones, and I often go to a nutriologist... cuz to me, a especialist it's the one who can recipe you a diet, no a fashion magazine ... lol :happy:

Bye, Natasha.

pd: sorry about the english :blush:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 2, 2007)

To me it just means "what one consumes." I say I eat a vegetarian diet. It's not temporary (have been one since age 12) and it has nothing to do with weight loss. It's just how I eat.

My mother has a family history of stroke and heart disease, so she eats a very "heart healthy diet" which means lots of raw nuts, olive oil, vegetables, low or non fat dairy, red wine, fruit and grains.

This is why I hate the term "diets don't work" because to me that does not mean anything. Will a heart healthy diet work to decrease potential heart problems? Yes. Will my vegetarian diet NOT contribute to animal exploitation and keep me within ethical boundaries? Yes. Will "diets rich in antioxidants" help fight cancer? Hopefully.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 2, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> To me it just means "what one consumes." I say I eat a vegetarian diet. It's not temporary (have been one since age 12) and it has nothing to do with weight loss. It's just how I eat.
> 
> My mother has a family history of stroke and heart disease, so she eats a very "heart healthy diet" which means lots of raw nuts, olive oil, vegetables, low or non fat dairy, red wine, fruit and grains.
> 
> This is why I hate the term "diets don't work" because to me that does not mean anything. Will a heart healthy diet work to decrease potential heart problems? Yes. Will my vegetarian diet NOT contribute to animal exploitation and keep me within ethical boundaries? Yes. Will "diets rich in antioxidants" help fight cancer? Hopefully.



Yep. 

Sometimes, for instance, I want to go on a Carrot Cake Diet, which would essentially be me eating nothing but carrot cake. To lose weight? No. No. Just for the joy.


----------

